# המשטרה מטפלת באירוע ופועלת בכוחות מתוגברים באזור המשולש



## amirsherman

Shalom everyone,

What does המשטרה מטפלת באירוע mean? It's in

פורעים ערבים הבעירו צמיגים והחלו הפרת סדר בכביש 444 סמוך לטייבה. המשטרה מטפלת באירוע ופועלת בכוחות מתוגברים באזור המשולש.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Abaye

This is very basic Hebrew. Do you have any understanding, for example what each word means separately, what are the subject, verb, object of this sentence, whether there's a definite article?

In any case, you can try Google Translate for this sentence, the result is reasonable.


----------



## GeriReshef

amirsherman said:


> Shalom everyone,
> 
> What does המשטרה מטפלת באירוע mean? It's in
> 
> פורעים ערבים הבעירו צמיגים והחלו הפרת סדר בכביש 444 סמוך לטייבה. המשטרה מטפלת באירוע ופועלת בכוחות מתוגברים באזור המשולש.
> 
> Thank you in advance


The police takes of the incident (is on it).


----------



## amikama

How about: "The police is handling the event/incident"?

Could the word אירוע (in this context) be translated as "event"?


----------



## rosemarino

amikama said:


> How about: "The police is handling the event/incident"?
> 
> Could the word אירוע (in this context) be translated as "event"?


 אירוע can sometimes mean "event" but in this context it should be translated as "incident."  Also, "are handling" is a good translation of מטפלת in this context.
  Google translate has "police are handling the incident," but I would say, "the police are handling the incident."


----------



## amikama

rosemarino said:


> "the police are handling the incident."


Oh, "police" here is plural?


----------



## rosemarino

amikama said:


> Oh, "police" here is plural?


Yes, it's a collective noun.  Usually collective nouns are plural in British English and  singular in US English, but in this case, "the police," the plural is used in both British and US English.


----------



## Abaye

The definite article is not mandatory. Some BBC fragments:


> Will police arrest me for exercising?
> Often this follows a violent incident, or if police expect a crime to take place.
> Boris Johnson has refused to say whether he will resign if police found he has broken lockdown laws.


But that's an English English issue, right?


----------



## rosemarino

Abaye said:


> The definite article is not mandatory. Some BBC fragments:
> 
> But that's an English English issue, right?



Well, it is an English question, but since the forum tagline states that this is a forum about Hebrew and translation between Hebrew and any other language, I guess we can talk about it.  The issue here is whether you are translating into American or British English.  The example lacking the definite article before "police" is from the BBC, i.e., British English.  Most Americans would say "the police,"  in translation of המשטרה in this context.


----------



## Abaye

rosemarino said:


> Well, it is an English question, but since the forum tagline states that this is a forum about Hebrew and translation between Hebrew and any other language, I guess we can talk about it.


But of course. My comment above referred to my own reply, not to your post. Mi scusi.


----------



## rosemarino

אין בעיה, Abaye.  אגב, גם אפשר לומר המשטרה מתמודדת באירוע, או  שלא אומרים את זה?  אני מבינה שזה ישנה את המשמעות קצת.


----------



## amikama

rosemarino said:


> גם אפשר לומר המשטרה מתמודדת באירוע, או שלא אומרים את זה?


המשטרה מתמודדת *עם *האירוע.
אפשר לומר את זה, אבל זו לא בדיוק אותה משמעות, וגם בדרך-כלל לא משתמשים במילה הזו בהקשר זה.
להתמודד = to cope


----------



## rosemarino

amikama said:


> המשטרה מתמודדת *עם *האירוע.
> אפשר לומר את זה, אבל זו לא בדיוק אותה משמעות, וגם בדרך-כלל לא משתמשים במילה הזו בהקשר זה.
> להתמודד = to cope


תודה, amikama


----------

